# B12



## chaotichealth (Jun 28, 2014)

Just wondering what is the benefit of inject able b12?  I have been thinking about buying some as an appetite stim but what else should I expect


----------



## srd1 (Jun 28, 2014)

Increased energy


----------



## AnaSCI (Jun 28, 2014)

srd1 said:


> Increased energy



Yes, I use Synthetek's Synthelamin (b12 product) and within the first week I have increased appetite, a good boost of energy and overall feel more alert!

In the summer months it is tough to get the calories in and I feel rundown, due to the heat so, Synthelamin works every year for me


----------



## Magnus82 (Jun 28, 2014)

You may find this interesting. 


http://www.anasci.org/vB/anabolic-steroid-discussion/34194-injectable-b12-preworkout-anyone-try.html


----------



## chaotichealth (Jun 28, 2014)

You were right I did.  Thank you for the input


----------



## ASHOP (Jun 29, 2014)

chaotichealth said:


> Just wondering what is the benefit of inject able b12?  I have been thinking about buying some as an appetite stim but what else should I expect



For me personally,,,ENERGY,INCREASED APPETITE,SENSE OF WELL BEING


----------



## Alinshop (Jun 29, 2014)

AnaSCI said:


> Yes, I use Synthetek's Synthelamin (b12 product) and within the first week I have increased appetite, a good boost of energy and overall feel more alert!
> 
> In the summer months it is tough to get the calories in and I feel rundown, due to the heat so, Synthelamin works every year for me



Increased energy and focus for me.:headbang:


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 29, 2014)

You guys got my head spinning. I sure as hell could use an energy boost for the long ass days of work I have occasionally. Without having to use more stims obviously.

So even injecting 2x's/wk the effects are consistant?

Not looking for a quick preworkout boost. I need sustained energy.


----------



## Z28 (Jun 29, 2014)

I get pharma b12 for my ailment. At one time I was doing 1000 mcg daily. I never notice anything maybe a slight energy boost but not stim like.

You'll get your sustainable energy from a constant influx of the right amount and type of carbs at the right times.
And also sleep is 1#


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 29, 2014)

Sleep, what's that?


----------



## bruiser (Jul 3, 2014)

I use 5000mcg three to four times per week.   Vet grade


----------

